

Why is a database table called a "table"? - rdfi
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10689792/why-is-a-database-table-called-a-table

======
lutusp
Not mentioned in the linked discussion is that both a (furniture) table and a
(flat-database) table are rectilinear entities -- a flat-database table is
often displayed as rows of equal length, creating a rectangle.

